# Warranty For Lcd Hdtv.



## cardoza1 (Jan 31, 2007)

I just purchased a Samsung 40" LCD 1080p set, and was told it was very important I purchase the extended warranty for pixel damage. I was explained that the standard 1 year warranty just covers manufacturers defects and does not cover pixel damage. Is the warranty worth it? How often do these LCD sets get pixel damage? I appreciate any feedback you could give me. Thanks.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I have owned four LCD panels (three TVs and a laptop pc) for varying lengths of time from
six months to two years, none of which have exhibited any "pixel damage" whatsoever,
either in manufacturing defects or from post-purchase damage.

With advances in LCD technology and display prices dropping like a rock, I wouldn't
waste my money on a warranty.

The so-called "advice" you were given is in the interest of the salesperson and retailer 
and is by no means in your own best interest.

Just my .02 :nono:


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Dealers sell extended warranties because they are profitable, not because they are necessary. If you purchase the item with your VISA or MasterCard they usually double the manufacturers warranty on such items. Check into it.


----------

